

Why are apps still stored in iTunes? - sebvanker

I understand there can be a developer pulling out an app (think: Flappy Bird) but since latest version of an app is generally in App Store, why bother having a local (and often obsolete) copy on HDD? I think Apple could greatly simplify this process! What do you think?
======
sebvanker
I've also asked on Quora :) [http://www.quora.com/Why-are-apps-still-stored-
in-iTunes](http://www.quora.com/Why-are-apps-still-stored-in-iTunes)

